# Do you believe in ghosts/spirits?



## Ingrid (Jun 18, 2010)

I just want to know if any of you believe in ghosts or spirits, or have you ever encountered any paranormal activity? I have had some friends and relatives told me some very scary things in the past. For example, one of my cousins went fishing at rice lake (it's located in Ontario Canada, and few years ago, the news mentioned that some people who went fishing there drowned themselves in the lake mysteriously), he told me that him and his friends were driving on the road in the dark coming back from fishing, they went over something with their car and thought that the driver must have hit an animal or something, they got off the car to see what it was, they saw LOTS of blood all over the car bumper and on the ground, it looked like they have hit something very large maybe a moose or a deer, but there were NO animal in sight, they even walked around to look for it, but they couldn't find anything. He also told me that when they stopped at the traffic light few blocks after the incident, the girl in the car were freaking out and screaming at the driver to go through the red light, her face was pale and my cousin asked her why and she said that she saw at least five spirits coming at their car. Anyway I was just very creeped out, one of the many ghost stories I've heard. If any of you have experienced any paranormal activity or heard something similar, feel free to share. I personally don't know if they exist or not cause I have never seen any with my own eyes and God forbid, I hope I will never see any lol.


----------



## Jinx (Jun 18, 2010)

I do believe.

I've seen, I've felt, I've experienced.

My family (descended off my father's side; so him, me, my kids, etc...) is followed by "something" protective (almost always someone who has children see or feel it) and sometimes there is something not so benevolent that can also be sensed.

Comes and goes. Sometimes it's been so long in between things that happen that I get creeped out and then there will be enough instances that it just seems normal.


----------



## Karren (Jun 18, 2010)

The hairs standing up on my arms!! Yes I believe.. And I've seen some things I can explain.. If your in San Fransisco... And you want to see and hear some strange stuff... Take the SF Ghost Walk over off Van Ness at the Queen Ann hotel!! Really cool!


----------



## Ingrid (Jun 18, 2010)

ahahah Karren, I don't think so, I don't think I would be able to sleep at night, probably can't even go to the bathroom to take a shower either. I am just terrified of those things.


----------



## akathegnat (Jun 18, 2010)

Yup, I too believe.

I've been able to see for a long time. I can hear and feel them too. I don't tell people IRL most don't believe, and just think your nuts anyway.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 18, 2010)

I believe too. Seen and had some really freakish stuff happen to me when I was younger. Doesn't happen anymore (thank God).


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 18, 2010)

I had an experience last year while sleeping. In bed I was watching a show called Ghost Hunters, ya know just something to watch to get me sleepy. Well, I ended up getting really into it. I have never been so scared in my entire life. I was trembling with hot and cold spots all over my body. I almost threw up a few times, I couldn't fall to sleep and when I dozed off I quickly wake back up thinking something was here. If that wasn't bad enough the worst happened. It was as if someone pulled the blankets off my legs!!! I FREAKED out after that. I woke up my partner and I started crying. I eventually turned the light on and cried myself to sleep. These days I avoid shows, movies, pictures with ghosts in 'em. To say I believe in them or not...well, I'm just hoping it was a hallucination from being so scared.


----------



## perlanga (Jun 18, 2010)

I really like spooky stuff like that, but thank god I've never seen anything really.

I don't know if this counts, but about 8 years ago we lived in a different house and I was lying on my bed watching tv and it turned off by itself, I figured I had accidently turned it off by somehow bumping into the remote. I started to look for it under my blankets but didn't see anything, so I just turned it on manually. I started to watch again and about a minute later once again it turned itself off, so I really started looking for the remote again and couldn't find it. Then I remembered I had left it on the floor when I was doing sit ups, just in case I wanted to change the channel. It was in the exact same spot I had left it. I thought it was really odd because I had not been around that side of my room to bump into the remote somehow.

Then later that night when I was sleeping, I woke up during the night and I could see a girl sitting Indian style on the floor. When I woke up I thought that I had dreamed it, but the dream didn't have anything else in it. I still think I was dreaming so I don't really think much about it.

I later told my mom and brothers about the tv incident and they just said I was crazy. Ok, that was until new people moved in and started renting this home. I was with my mom and the new tenant asked her out of the blue if someone had died in the home. My mom was caught off gaurd by that and said no, and why? The lady then said because she and her husband hear foot steps while they are sleeping and rufuses to go to the basement at night because she feels like there is always someone down there. She said the foot steps are so loud that her husband would tell her "oh here is the ghost again, making noises again".

The older lady next door told us that the people who lived there previous to us were a couple with one girl. The couple left the home because they divorced when there only child, a girl passed away. I know for that this is true because I found a photo of the couple in the basement when we first moved in years previous to this.


----------



## xjackie83 (Jun 18, 2010)

Up until my late teens, I thought I was "paranoid" because the two houses I lived in gave me really bad/terrifying feelings. Then I moved to a new house and the feelings went away so I assumed I was just a scaredy-cat. But when I go back to those houses I still feel terrified and can feel something constantly watching me.

I definitely believe that I can feel spirits but I've prayed hundreds of times to never see one.


----------



## ZsaZsa (Jun 19, 2010)

I definitely believe, I have always been interested in this kind of stuff. I hven't had too much happen to me though. About 3 years ago my dad passed away, anyway one day noone was here at home except for me. I was in my room getting dressed and all of a sudden I heard that noise the tv makes when it's on a channel thats all staticky I called out my brothers name but noone answered. I walked over to his room where the noise was coming from and went in and noone was in there but the damm tv was on!!!! Freaked me out. It never happened again. Then I was in my moms room with her one night and we were talking and I was tired so I told her I was going to bed so I left to my room. The next morning she told me that after I left the room smelled like ciggarettes, noone in our house smokes my dad was the only one who smoked and he always smelled like ciggarettes. We were convinced it was my dad. Nothing like that ever happened again. Since I was little me, my dad and my brothers have all seen like something in the side of our eye like something walking by but noone is there.

Another scary thing that happened a few years ago while me and my husband lived in Hawaii we had a couple of scary things happen in our house like noisesand stuff like that, one of the rooms was constanly cold, our dog would start barking at the wall for no reason in the middle of the night. Anyway one night we were talking and I was telling him about some noises I heard and how I really thought that house was haunted and he was telling me the same and all of a sudden this radio we had in our room went on!!!!!! Omg!!!! It freaked us out! The radio has a switch that you have to like push from top to bottom to go on. We couldn't believe it! I googled a little about the area where the house was at it was on a military base named Wheeler and thats where a bunch of stuff had went on during pearl harbor and all that so maybe that had something to do with it, idk.

One more thing there is this place here in San Antonio Texas called the tracks. A long time ago way before I was born there was a school bus accident that got into an accident and all the kids died. If you go to the railroad where it happened all the streets around there are named after the kids anyway theres a little hill that the railroad track is on alot of people go to one side of it and put there car in neutral and the car will go up and over the hill and down the other side, it's pretty crazy. They say it's the children pushing you over. If you put powder on the side of your car after you get pushed over they say if you check your car there will be finger prints all over it.


----------



## breakdownbeauty (Jun 19, 2010)

I have never seen one, but I do believe in them. And I have _felt_ a spirit presence before.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 19, 2010)

The use where I grew up was a war home, built just after ww2. There would be knocking at my walls at night, it would go around in circles and sometimes someone will try my locked door. One time I saw a spirit in the mirror as I was doing my makeup. My sister had better first hand contact when someone entered her looked room while she was in bed and sat on her bed while she was in it. We never saw them as malicious, they protected us and made sure nothing bad happened to us. We were safe.

Apparently in Japan, there are lots of ghost encounters.


----------



## Ingrid (Jun 19, 2010)

@ divadoll They protected you? how do you know they were there to protect you? I have heard that spirits don't hurt you, but I am not too convinced about that lol.


----------



## teebabeh (Jun 19, 2010)

i do believe in spirits and ghosts...i pretty much grew up with all of that especially living in hawaii.... my dad just recently passed away and in our house you can hear like footsteps at like 4 in the morning and thats the time hes usually up and the only place you'll hear it is where the computer is and thats what he would every morning when he gets up is make a cup of tea and go on the computer..so we kinda figured it was just my dad...then one night my mom was sleeping and my dad would always know that my mom couldnt sleep and she would always look at the time and he would always tell her to just go to sleep and dont worry...then my mom said one night she couldnt sleep she looked at the time it said 3am and she closed her eyes and i guess she fell asleep and when she looked up again to see the time her clock was off and it was still plugged in and the electricity was on and everything then she went back to sleep and when she woke up again to look at the time it was back on...so she knew it was my dad coming around...another thing when my whole family came for my dads funeral my whole family went out and i stayed home wit my sister and her bf and I fell asleep on the couch and i had a blanket over me covering my feet i felt a really cold breeze and the blanket just moved off my feet i knew it was my dad because before he goes into his room he would rub my feet and tell me goodnight because the couch i was sleeping on is right outside his room so i knew it was him....


----------



## Roxie (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't believe in ghosts because I believe when you die you don't stay earth bound! but as a christian, I do believe in spirits and hauntings. I've experienced a couple which have left me quite traumatized and I will never forget them, but there have been some good experiences too.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 19, 2010)

I believe in certain stuff like that I never seen But After my GREAT grandma past My daughter was two &amp; she was sleeping around 2 weeks after She woke up around 3 a.m &amp; was just laughing &amp; playing in bed alone So my grandma told her "Mija what are you doing" &amp; my daughter ignored her &amp; continued to look up &amp; than turned toward the door &amp; waved than smiled &amp; said "oh ok Bye.....Bye.....(waving)....Ok bye" &amp; than looked to my grandma &amp; said 'Ok goodnight" My grandma couldnt believe it lol

Than At my house I found my daughter Plaing in her room alone Looking up &amp; talking Baby talk &amp; stuff like "oh ok I dont know, yeah, oh yeah" little things like that was All i could understand &amp; when I asked her She said "talking" I said Talking to who baby &amp; She said "The girl at the window" &amp; a few days after I would catch her looking at that window quite often


----------



## laceysmiles84 (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh, YES! I've seen ghosts; three to be exact. My family built here 22 years ago, but I don't know what happened here before. I'm the only one who seen them. My mom was freaked out. I thought someone was down there, and I yelled for her and she was upstairs. She ran down and got me to explain everything. My dad thought it was ridiculous. My brother calls me "Ghost Whisperer".


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 20, 2010)

^^^^Can you explain a bit better?lol You thought who was down where exactly?


----------



## laceysmiles84 (Jun 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^^^^Can you explain a bit better?lol You thought who was down where exactly? Oh gosh, I am sorry!



I thought my mom was down in the basement, but she was upstairs. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Kraezinsane (Jun 20, 2010)

I believe in Angels and Demons.. but I also believe that once you die you either go to heaven or hell, no in between. But even though I believe that, stuff like this still scares me. I believe Angels protect and Demons can hurt.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Ingrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif @ divadoll They protected you? how do you know they were there to protect you? I have heard that spirits don't hurt you, but I am not too convinced about that lol. Its one of those things that you can't really convince people of. It is either an experience that you know of or something you just don't understand. My sister and I say the same thing. They have followed us from the apartment we lived a previously. 
Other instances: My daughter had an 'imaginary' friend by the name of Lisa who would come to visit at our old house. She was her age and kept her company. You don't actually see her playing with Lisa but she would tell me all about her - how she looked, what they would talk about. She was 2 and a half at the time. We moved when she was turning 3. She was so mad and she would cry that she missed Lisa because she didnt want to come and visit in this house. This was probably the same one that my son saw when he was 2. He was standing in my bedroom, in the dark looking at the window. I didn't know where he was and I found him there, staring. I walked up to him and asked what was he doing. He pointed at the direction of the window and whispered 'ghost'. All the hair on the back of my neck went up instantly. I took him by the hand and led him out of the room asap!


----------



## Ingrid (Jun 20, 2010)

That is just very creepy, now I am not saying your children didn't see a ghost or wutever, but I know for a fact that some children make up imaginary friends, this happens especially to kids who feel lonely, or unloved. Thats why I tend to believe adults when they tell me they see a ghost rather than from the mouth of children.


----------



## Roshni Diya (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh my god, this is so rtjheijnrwqr creepy.

I don't want to believe they're real. A few years ago when i was "young" i'd wake up in the night and see some spirit type thing in the corner of my room. It was always in that same place, except one time i was sleeping with my mum and it came into her room too. I was so scared each time, putting my head under my covers and trying to go back to sleep. But i couldn't always sleep. I even walked outside of my room into the hallway where the lights were on, looked into my mum's room to see if i should wake her, looked back into my room and it was still there in the darkness. I just went under my covers, closed my eyes tight and prayed until i fell asleep.

It's stopped now. No one believes me and it's led me to think that i must have been dreaming... but, if that were so i'd not have been able to walk in and out of my room panicking about what to do.

As for demons and ghosts... there was some guy around here who pleaded for people to believe that he could see and hear demons. No one believed him and he eventually jumped off of a very high building.

There's just been so much stuff like that. Like recently the guy who went to the police asking to be locked up because he kept hearing a voice in his head telling him to kill a certain person. He constantly said this, and eventually he killed this pregnant woman that the voice had been telling him to.

And spirits... well, i KNOW they exist. I've told my boyfriend, and some friends who i regret telling because they think i'm a crazy shit now. You know when people get posessed by spirits? It's real. My boyfriend had told me he'd seen it happen time and time again at the temple, but i didn't believe him. Until my mum went to India a few months ago. There's this guy who is posessed by the spirit Mata (Hindu god) at regular times through the week. It runs in his family. He says a prayer and often Mata will come into him. So people go to him, wanting to speak to Mata when he's posessed and ask for help about whatever. I know this is real now because when posessed, my mum went to him to try to somehow find a cure for my hirsutism. I have severe hirsutism and no one but me, my mum, and my boyfriend know about it. When posessed he was swinging his head around, closed his eyes and was speaking a different language which someone next to him had to translate. My mum simply started with; "My daughter's not well..."

"What's her name?" he asked. When my mum told him my name, he immediately said, "She's got hair everywhere". My mum was so shocked she started crying. He then continued with information that no one could possibly know about me. He spoke a bit about my future and my past. He saw an image of me in his head.

I have heard countless, COUNTLESS stories of spirit posession that people will just not believe because it is not "logical".


----------



## LashTV (Jun 20, 2010)

I believe with every single bit of my heart. 

When i was younger i saw and felt thing's at the time my mother convinced me and my brother we was seeing thing's. It was only five years ago she came clean that what we saw was real. When we moved into our new home it came with a old huge hand painted picture. It was a strange picture and a normal one at the same time. It had a house, a field with a tracktor in it, a small lake, fence with a dog and a person at the end of the lane. Normal but the picture use to move one day you would see a figure in the window then the next nothing. the dog use to move from one side of the fence to the other not fast use to take a year or so to move. in the end we burnt it as it freaked my mum out.

in the same house in my mums room, there was only floorboards at the time and we use to hear something like a dragging of a foot and then a thump, drag and a thump. pretty much every night for a hour, same time. mum never sent us to bed til after those noises stopped we never noticed them really par one time when the lights turned off as i screamed. i couldnt be controlled my poor brother has never forgotten that






As i got older i saw more. i would sense a lot and one night i woke up to find our old dog lieing on the bottom of my bed. could feel the weight, feel the fur, the wet nose you name it. next morning i woke up no dog on bed ran downstairs excited and yelled that he was back to be looked at like i was insane and they said he wasnt bad etc but the indentation was still on my bed with stray hairs. to this day we dont know what happened.

As for a adult when my nan passed we use to have the kettle turn on in her home. we use to be able to smell lavender sometimes and then not others. the cupboards use to bang, not open but bang. creaks like someone was coming to your door and weird things use to happen like a hoover piece which you had used prior and put on the hoover would go missing for months and then suddenly appear at my door. another time i woke up saw a shadow by my bed screamed blue murder, could hear breathing and in the end spent the night in my mums room at 16 never been so scared in all my life.

grandad passed away and id had my daughter, left baby milk at my mums, she sent it down, i opened the envelope and a piece of paper came out. in my grandads writing it was his name, address and a kiss and my mum never sent it. still baffles us.

my little girl talks to people all the time. we never spoke about my nan and grandad and when she was born if she was crying when i was in the kitchen or something i use to hear her toy start and she would be happy i use to always say thanks nan or grandad depending. we still smell my grandad its not a nice smell and it comes and goes. sometimes we will go in a room smell him and have to leave, a hour later go back and its gone. felt the bed go down only in my mums room.

my daughter pointed out my nan and grandad and said friends and play me with basically is her saying friends who play with her. when she got older we asked her about it again and she told us they play with her and we hear her talking and she called my grandad grandpapi which she wouldnt know as only i called him it. so ya freaky.

only other occurance which was a huge one was i was sleeping something woke me up. i was frozen i couldnt move it was as though i was being pinned down. i ended up freaking, tried speaking couldnt do more than whisper for fear, after what felt like a lifetime i suddenly could move and ended up crying in my fiances arms. that could be just my mind woke up before my body did thou. scared the hell outta me.

saw other things but meh


----------



## Ingrid (Jun 21, 2010)

At lashtv, I actually had the same experience as you did, it happened to my cousin too cause he told me. I was clearly awoke, or maybe my mind was, I could think and I knew I was awoke, I tried to move but I couldn't move, I tried to open my eyes but I couldn't, I tried to call out or yell, couldn't even open my mouth, I felt a strong presence of evil around me, I felt like someone was watching me, all I felt was fear and I wanted to move sooo bad, after like 5 mintues, I calmed down and I was able to move again. This happened to me twice in my life, I hope I will never experience something like that again ever in my life, because it's terrifying. Back then I didn't think much of it, I just thought maybe it was something with my muscles not letting me move. When I was in university, I took space science, and my professor asked if anyone has ever had that kind of experience before, and he told us that it was most likely alien abduction, I wasn't so convinced, but anyway, now that I am very convinced that it must have been a ghost or spirit playing some kind of tricks.


----------



## LashTV (Jun 21, 2010)

It has only happened to me once in my entire life and it has terrified me 

completely. I also put it down to something simple like you said about waking up without knowing your awake. like a locked in experience.

It was exactly as you said i knew i was awake, ever fibre of my body said i was awake but my whole body wouldnt move, my eyes were open though thats the only difference when i tried calling for my fiance it was like the words couldnt come out, like i was struggling to talk. the more i couldnt move and speak the more i got scared, i couldnt close my eyes though and all i could see was dark as it was night.

I felt that someone was there in the room watching me or just standing there, it wasnt a nice feeling either. i couldnt see anyone and there was moments where i lay stareing at the ceiling feeling as though someone was beside me looking down i couldnt turn my head or close my eyes and it was terrifying i kept thinking if i see something i cannot scream, i cant move, why wont he wake up and i could feel myself panicking and kept thinking if something shows or appears i will actually die of shock without a sound.

i dont know if what i felt was evil but all i can remember is i was terrified and traumatized as i wouldnt stop clinging to my fiance shaking. i ended up being up all night with the light on staring at the door it bothered me that much.

some people say it could have been what you said abduction but my eyes were open and i could see so im not too sure, some say a demonic possession or fear of knowing something is there. Others say it is when you wake before your body does and is called locked in syndrome. where your body is still sleep but your mind isnt but then that doesnt make much sense as you should be able to talk at least.

Either way i never want to experience it again even now thinking back it still scares me.


----------



## perlanga (Jun 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Ingrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif At lashtv, I actually had the same experience as you did, it happened to my cousin too cause he told me. I was clearly awoke, or maybe my mind was, I could think and I knew I was awoke, I tried to move but I couldn't move, I tried to open my eyes but I couldn't, I tried to call out or yell, couldn't even open my mouth, I felt a strong presence of evil around me, I felt like someone was watching me, all I felt was fear and I wanted to move sooo bad, after like 5 mintues, I calmed down and I was able to move again. This happened to me twice in my life, I hope I will never experience something like that again ever in my life, because it's terrifying. Back then I didn't think much of it, I just thought maybe it was something with my muscles not letting me move. When I was in university, I took space science, and my professor asked if anyone has ever had that kind of experience before, and he told us that it was most likely alien abduction, I wasn't so convinced, but anyway, now that I am very convinced that it must have been a ghost or spirit playing some kind of tricks. This has also happened to me on two occasions, although thank god I didn't feel any evil around me. In college I woke up and was unable to move or talk. I was lying their for a good while and finally was able to move my toe , I started to move my foot slowly to the edge of the bed and I figured I'd just fall off of it by using the strength in my foot to move myself. Luckily I gained control of my body in the minutes while I was doing this!


----------



## HisBunny (Jun 21, 2010)

About a year ago i went to the tracks i live in sa too, well as we were getting there i was super scared went we got there we stoped at the track so we could get pushed and when i looked to my left all i was was this white thing flying idk wat it was i still dont know it could of been a bag for all i know but it scared the living crap out of me when we were coming back we stoped at a stop sing and to out left there was a park that you can tell no one goes to but it was all beat down my aunt took her camera out to take a pic right when she took the pic her cam turned off and out of no where theres a ambulances with there siren! omg we got so scared and NOW I SCARED CUZ I HERE SOMETHING OUTSIDE =[


----------



## divadoll (Jun 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Ingrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That is just very creepy, now I am not saying your children didn't see a ghost or wutever, but I know for a fact that some children make up imaginary friends, this happens especially to kids who feel lonely, or unloved. Thats why I tend to believe adults when they tell me they see a ghost rather than from the mouth of children. Children are less troubled by problems of this world and therefore more susceptible to seeing more of the world around them. Kids don't have this pre-conceived notion of what is supposed to be real and what is supposed to not be real so they will see more of ghosts that adults. Kids just don't know how to express it. I know my daughter was not playing with an imaginary friend. She was in contact with Lisa in her mind and I've never heard her talk to her or play with her but she will talk to me about her. From how she reacted, Lisa was REAL. My daughter was heartbroken when we moved and that she left Lisa behind. If she were imaginary, Lisa could have come with us. I asked her why doesn't she come visit after we had moved, she says she doesn't like our new house and that she was not allowed to visit. The explanation was very thorough for a 2 year old, it was not really something she was making up. My son had very little imagination when he was little. He was very by-the-book and matter of fact. He was standing in my dark bedroom, alone, staring at what he was seeing as a ghost. As I have seen ghosts, I had no reason to think he was lying and that my daughter was just imagining it. The first owner had died of cancer and perhaps, they were very close to the house. The house gives you a really comfortable feeling when you enter. It couldn't be too bad then.
My mother also had 2 ghostly experiences. One was of her dad that died in a car accident. He could be heard working in his workshop and my uncle's cradle (he was 8mo old when my grandfather died), would rock by itself. My mom and the rest siblings also experienced my greatgrandmother (her gramma) come to visit. They heard her cough and they could smell her presence.


----------



## LashTV (Jun 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This has also happened to me on two occasions, although thank god I didn't feel any evil around me. In college I woke up and was unable to move or talk. I was lying their for a good while and finally was able to move my toe , I started to move my foot slowly to the edge of the bed and I figured I'd just fall off of it by using the strength in my foot to move myself. Luckily I gained control of my body in the minutes while I was doing this! Seems like a lot of us have had similar experiences with this, So really does make you wonder if it just is a medical occurance or something along those lines and not something paranormal. But then still does not explain the feeling of a presence. 
My partner laughs at me in our home now as i refuse to have the kitchen door open at night if i am on my own. it shows the garden and garage and i could can't. I cannot go upstairs if lights are off and if i have to turn the lights off downstairs i run upstairs. I mean literally leg it up there and i feel something behind me that though i reckon is just my imagination as its only when the lights off. If something is with me then why would it just appear at night, in the dark when i go upstairs





Lastly i cannot have my door open day or night when i am on my own and expecially cannot sleep with it open lol.

===

As for children they are more intune with seeing things because there minds are more open hence why they learn thing's faster than any of us could. As for my daughter if it was imaginary why would she point them out and know nicknames none of us have said around her. We do not talk about them around her, only thing she knows is she is named after her and called peggy as her middle name but the nicknames only i knew and used and i have never spoke of it.

i do find it reassuring though as it did break my heart when i realised she would never know them like i did. So in that sense at least she sees them in one sense. it doesnt scare her, she plays.


----------



## Stargirl88 (Jun 21, 2010)

S I strongly believe ghosts and spirits...

Like Ingrid me too had the same experience.. I am sleeping but i can hear my moms words but i couldn't move, I tried to call my mom but i can't and i couldn't open my eyes .. After sometime i am released...

This was a terrific experience for me....

One day in my uncle's house I was alone in a room watching tv. The door was closed.. But after some time when i got up to have water i saw the door was opened.. I dint sleep for the whole night and i couldn't find the reason, How the door opened.. I switched on all the lights and tv and i spent dat night with a lot of fear....

Now, if i am supposed to stay there I wont sleep alone...


----------



## GlitzeyGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

I've personally have never had a paranormal experience. My mom swears that her childhood home was haunted. She has 10 brother and sisters and they all say the same thing. So I guess I do believe.


----------



## Roshni Diya (Jul 9, 2010)

Just to add from my last post, for the last couple of weeks i've been seeing things in my room for the first time in years. Faces and moving... "things".


----------



## Yum Mum Amanda (Jul 12, 2010)

I haven't ever experienced such things,nor have I a creepy story. But, I have always hung dragons, dream catchers and other things like that that are supposed to drive evil away from the home. Also, my mother died in my home, and i think her tough little German soul is watching over us weaker mortals. I don't think I would stay in a house or even a city if I had had such an experience as yours, there are some things better not left to chance.


----------



## dbrennan90 (Jul 14, 2010)

I totally believe in ghosts. We as human beings are made of energy. You cannot destroy energy. So where does it go?

There are many ghosts who have many unresolved issues from their past life so they can't move on.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 14, 2010)

I kind of do and i also believe in leaving them alone. I do remember one time being in my room and I saw this little kid run into my sisters room and I thought it was my neighbor so I went to check on him and no one was there. I asked my mom if my neighbor had come upstairs and my mom said he was in the kitchen the whole time! I would have to say that is my only ghostly experience.

A house nearby had a fire a couple years ago and 2 kids died. The parents moved out but the grandma is still there. She says she can hear them and sometimes they ring the door bell! eeep!


----------



## Lucy (Jul 14, 2010)

i don't believe in an afterlife or anything, i totally believe when you die, you're just dead. but people live on in memories that, if they're strong, can sometimes stay in buildings. thats why i think sometimes theres an atmosphere in certain places- ghosts and spirits existing as strong feelings. i don't think its anything to be frightened of.

in one of the places i lived as a student, it was an old terraced house and we would often feel a bit spooky in there at night. it was like there was sometimes someone in the room, like a feeling of presence. nothing to be scared of though.


----------



## Leanashe23 (Jul 24, 2010)

I believe in spirits - I have a cupboard full of them. Whiskey, vodka, gin etc....


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Leanashe23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I believe in spirits - I have a cupboard full of them. Whiskey, vodka, gin etc.... lol me too.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Leanashe23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I believe in spirits - I have a cupboard full of them. Whiskey, vodka, gin etc.... I missed this post! LOL!


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 11, 2010)

LOL @Leanashe23. Made my day.

But I believe and try not believe in it. My friend says she can see ghosts. I don't believe the TV shows though. A lot of things can be edited before it's publicized.


----------



## boneheadsgrl (Sep 11, 2010)

Supernatural (the show) has opened my eyes more than ever before. I've only had 1 experience &amp; that was a couple of years ago. I came out of my bedroom to get my clothes out of the dryer. It was early morning like 7AM. I turned &amp; looked towards the hallway where my sons bedroom is. When I turned, I swear I saw my son walking down to his room. I booked it down the hall &amp; found him snoring peacefully covered in bed. No way could he beat me down there that fast because I walked down there SUPER fast. He couldn't have made it in bed &amp; started snoring that fast. My husband thinks I was just "seeing things'. Whatever, I know what I saw &amp; it wasn't my son. It was something else. I wasn't scared at all though.


----------



## Anne11:11 (Sep 12, 2010)

I have always believed in spirits, and I am very interested in reading about paranormal things, great topic...I am more scared of the living then the dead


----------



## divadoll (Sep 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Anne11:11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ..I am more scared of the living then the dead



me too.


----------

